# سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...



## حياتي رواية أمل (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
يتوفر لدينا سلاسل التيفاني الجناحين وسلسال المرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي جملة ب 80 ريال وسعر المفرد ب 100 ريال...

سسارعي بالحجززز الكميه محدوده ...









ومن يريد تصوير شخصي يراسلني علي الواتس اب**

للطلب والاستفسار واتس اب فقط..
0558483699


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (14 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...*

سبحان الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...*

سبحان الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (19 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...*

سبحان الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...*

استغفر الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (1 يناير 2013)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...*

سبحان الله


----------



## حياتي رواية أمل (12 يناير 2013)

*رد: سلسال التيفاني الجناحين والمرجيحه باللون الفضي والذهبي ...*

استغفر الله


----------

